
Rocket Deck got 200% funded on Kickstarter - rajarjit
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rajarjit/the-rocket-deck?ref=ccc4f1
======
rajarjit
Happy to take any questions and feedback. This is my third attempt. The
previous two attempts failed miserably. AMA.

